# Nandos!



## scanz (Jun 5, 2011)

At work we have started to go for lunch at Nandos on Fridays. Obviously I get chicken D), but as my side I always get 2 corn on the cobs. Now i'm struggling to count them correctly. My dietitian has told me not to worry about counting sweet corn because we don't digest it properly. However, Nandos' website states that each corn on the cob has a total carbohydrate of 25.5g (so 2 = 51g). I've also spoke to a few diabetics who suggest to count it. 

First time I went I counted it fully (51g carbs) and covered it with 5 units. That was a big mistake as I had 2 hypos within 4 hours . Second time I counted half, so 2 as 1 (so 25.5g carbs) and injected 3 units (I had a satsuma to make up the difference). This time round I had a hypo about 2 and a half hours later and was lower than usual when it came to dinner a few hours later. 

So now i'm thinking the next time I should just not bother injecting for it? Or perhaps just 1 unit to be safe? I know it's trial and error, but just wondered your thoughts on it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd be tempted to have a unit to cover it, given the kind of results you've been having, although I can't speak from personal experience as it's something I realise I haven't had since diagnosis! Let us know what you decide and what the outcome is please!


----------



## shiv (Jun 5, 2011)

If it was me, next time I'd probably not bother - do you always have the same main meal with it, could the dosage for that be making a difference do you think?

But yeah, if it was me I would not bolus for it and see what happens. But I can also see the logic in taking even less of a reduced bolus for it - let us know what you do!

I'm off to Nandos soon


----------



## scanz (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah it's always just chicken and 2 corn on the cobs. I'd imagine the sauce would have some sugar/carbs in it, so I think I will try covering it with just 1 unit. 

Nandos is great, especially when you get free drinks with my work ID card


----------



## scanz (Jun 11, 2011)

So yesterday went to Nandos again. Only had 1 corn on the cob this time round and covered it with 1 unit. Seemed to work perfectly 

Have you been yet Shiv? The chicken is gooooooooooood


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2011)

scanz seems like ages since u was on, did you have the derby winner last week,? mine was second.Got royal ascot tuesday woooo hope your well


----------



## margie (Jun 11, 2011)

I am wondering whether the nutritional information that is supplied includes the cob - which I can't imagine you eating.

Glad that you now know what to inject though.


----------



## scanz (Jun 11, 2011)

It's on their website. Go to sides and then select corn on the cob and it has a total carbohydrate of 25g. But yeah, covered it with just 1 unit and worked.


----------



## scanz (Jun 11, 2011)

Steff said:


> scanz seems like ages since u was on, did you have the derby winner last week,? mine was second.Got royal ascot tuesday woooo hope your well


Yeah I don't get on much. Would help if the forum was on Taptalk.

No I had Recital which finished 6th or something, boo


----------

